# Urgent info needed on "com duct w 3 sub-ducts"



## bhad (Jun 5, 2015)

Roughing in new office bldg, plans spec'ed out a "4 inch communication duct with 3 sub-ducts", dunno wot this is, can anyone shed some lite on this ? 
Where can we source it, 
how's it installed,
Already got the 4" sch 40 in the trench ready to have concrete jacket, so if it's 3 smaller ducts inside the 4", can we pull them in after the pour and how would we do that? 
The General is pushing to pour the slab Monday so I gotta get all the conduits in ASAP, 
(we're in Hawaii so we're kinda behind the times, just starting to wire houses with ground wires and phasing out aluminum conductors, lol)
Seriously though, need help!


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

We use Maxcell innnerduct. There are other products out there though.

http://www.maxcellinnerduct.com


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

bhad said:


> Roughing in new office bldg, plans spec'ed out a "4 inch communication duct with 3 sub-ducts", dunno wot this is, can anyone shed some lite on this ?
> Where can we source it,
> how's it installed,
> Already got the 4" sch 40 in the trench ready to have concrete jacket, so if it's 3 smaller ducts inside the 4", can we pull them in after the pour and how would we do that?
> ...


You WON'T. 

Stop immediately. 

You've laid down the wrong stuff. 

You want to install everything at this time. 

The build really requires 3 or more 2" PVC raceways.

You have gotten totally off on the wrong track.


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

telsa said:


> You WON'T.
> 
> Stop immediately.
> 
> ...


 Not true. Subduct is common and installed within the 4". I have done a ton of this for the military.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have used Maxcell, a fabric sleeve type innerduct, I thought it had some advantages and some disadvantages. I wouldn't use it in this case and if I did, I would buy the swivel sooner rather than later this time, and don't use a twisted rope! If it gets twisted up it's game over. But I'd get prior OK from the customer, they may not find it acceptable (for some understandable reasons.) 

As for the innerduct, I find it fairly easy to pull for reasonable distances. It's low drag stuff. But you won't stuff three 2-inch in a 4" conduit. Maybe two 1" and one larger. 

Innerduct isn't hard to find, starting at innerduct.com.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Install your 4" PVC as usual. Order corrugated "Innerduct" you can use 1.25". Order pulling "carrots" which screw into the innerduct ends like a lightbulb, and order 3 steel pulling cables staggered a few inches. If the installation is indoors make sure your innerduct is rated and not the plain outdoor stuff which is just plastic.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I don't get it.

He's staring at an open trench -- that can accept the product right now.

It's crazy to NOT drop a complete duct system at this time.

The plain vanilla PVC can always be returned or used subsequently.

I'm astounded that it's reached this stage of progress.

I also don't get why the customer wouldn't be just as happy with tripled 2" PVC.

Live and learn.


----------

